# When your human kids get bored..



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness, look at her........... 

What a sweetheart she is.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

She looks so patient.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

She's ridiculously patient. And loves our oldest. That kid could do no wrong in Bayleighs eyes! 

She's not a barker- but I was getting loud with my daughter about getting motivated before she made all of us late for school & work & Bayleigh was howling & barking at me for daring to raise my voice at her girl.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Such a cute picture of Bayleigh. She is such a beautiful girl and so sweet. You can see she is a gentle girl. My daughter used to dress up our dogs when she was little. I think the strangest outfit was our black and tan coonhound girl, Maggie, dressed in a tutu and tiara. All of our dogs were kind of sad when the kiddo outgrew dressing up the dogs. I think they loved "beautifying" (as my daughter called it) because of all the attention they received.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

That just made my day. Thanks.. She is a beauty..


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

She looks so sweet. Your kids did a great job of dressing her.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

That's the sweetest pic... love it! Agnes


----------



## Just Ernie (Feb 2, 2016)

Awwww, love this! Sweet girl she is.


----------

